# Dehooker/ venting tool



## Stephan boutin (Jul 3, 2015)

Finely have to make me one have to use a Gerber knife cut it to make the venting tool


----------



## AFORWW (May 2, 2018)

Well done. 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephan boutin (Jul 3, 2015)

Thank you


----------



## ChampT22 (Mar 7, 2011)

WOW, those look really nice. I do not know why, but your pics only show for about 2-seconds and then they disappear. It also happens on your other post.


----------



## Stephan boutin (Jul 3, 2015)

Thank you, I don’t know why the picture do that I’m not to good when it come with computers 😂 I’m better in the shop I was tired to look for the small venting tool on the boat after I pull the hook off I think that will fix the problem


----------

